# Any one know where i can find this song" I'm the Meanest Meanest Pumpkin in the Land



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Any one know where i can find this song" I'm the Meanest Meanest Pumpkin in the Land*

Any one know where i can find this song " I'm the Meanest Meanest Pumpkin in the Land

by alan KIRK


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just did a search on Amazon.com - the CD which had that song has been discontinued by the manufacturer

Amazon.com: Mean Pumpkin: Alan Kirk: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@414PQC3ZT2L

You might give eBay a try.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.whatisthatsong.net/charts-lists/halloweenkids.htm


----------

